# Sveicianti latvieshi

## Kertais909

Ja gadas brivs britinsh tad ieskrieniet sheit un palidziet tautieshiem ...

----------

## Kertais909

ka man tikt pie /boot/grub/grub.conf uz sava hda9 , jo man laika  MBR salaists pakalja, + man ir LiveCD, ko ar to var izdariit ?

----------

## Aleksejs

Es saprotu, ka problēma droi vien sen jau vairs nav aktuāla (-; Vienkāri gribējās apzināt latviski runājoos foruma dalībniekus.

----------

## RuncZ

Mjā... izskatās, ka diez ko daudz tādu nav, ja reiz 10 gadu laikā nav neviena jauna posta  :Sad: 

----------

